# Somerset Cycle Ride,like the Larndan ones.



## User (10 Jan 2009)




----------



## Chuffy (10 Jan 2009)

The Devon contingent (well, me and Baggy) might well be up for a bit of that...


----------



## Chuffy (10 Jan 2009)

User76 said:


> Well that would be great as well. You do realise if you turn up dressed like that it could turn into Deliverance in some of the villages don't you? Especially Burtle
> 
> Have a look into the train times, if you will be coming by train of course, and we can arrange accordingly.
> 
> It's begun......................................


Yes yes, I dress like this _all the time..._

Train possibly but more likely by car at that time. Or biodiesel van if we rope Andy Gates in.


----------



## surfgurl (10 Jan 2009)

Count me in, it's half term so I am about. Highbridge is my local station so I can meet and greet people off the train. There is also parking at Highbridge station if people are driving.


----------



## johnnyh (10 Jan 2009)

any clue as to likely distance and pace?


----------



## summerdays (11 Jan 2009)

I'm at a wedding the day before - (in Monmouth) so it might depend on how I felt in the morning.... though I don't think its a late thing. As above what sort of distance/speed.


----------



## surfgurl (11 Jan 2009)

Sounds good to me. I will volunteer myself to be the slowest, cos I will be.


----------



## mickle (11 Jan 2009)

Pencil I in.


----------



## johnnyh (11 Jan 2009)

as a newish type to this lark and running round on a Giant Boulder and not a road bike, would I be shunned as a leper or tolerated as a fool?


----------



## surfgurl (11 Jan 2009)

You'll be streaking off into the middle distance given my average speed!


----------



## Chuffy (11 Jan 2009)

johnnyh said:


> as a newish type to this lark and running round on a Giant Boulder and not a road bike, would I be shunned as a leper or tolerated as a fool?


You have to ping your bell and shout 'UNCLEAN!' every 20 yards.


----------



## Chuffy (11 Jan 2009)

Could I suggest a slightly later kick-off, say 11am from Highbridge station?

There's a train that gets Baggy and m'self in at 10.39 and doesn't necessitate us getting up at stupid o'clock. We don't do early....


----------



## johnnyh (11 Jan 2009)

Chuffy said:


> You have to ping your bell and shout 'UNCLEAN!' every 20 yards.



just like at home then


----------



## simonali (11 Jan 2009)

I can't make this due to work. 

Next time, perhaps?


----------



## Chuffy (11 Jan 2009)

Er, up to you really Mr Maggot. I take it Mrs M and the little Maggots aren't transportable? Baggy and I will do our heroic best, but we have a long and ignoble history of failing to get out of bed in time for things...


----------



## surfgurl (13 Jan 2009)

I'm easy on the time


----------



## summerdays (13 Jan 2009)

Hmm.. it will mean getting up early ... there is an 8.30 train from Temple Meads that gets in at 9.09, but then there is a big gap until next 2 trains are 10.39 and 10.49 into Highbridge so I guess I would just have to make the effort!


----------



## johnnyh (13 Jan 2009)

think I would need to put the bike in/on the car. 

According to the rail journey planner I would need to leave at 21.29 on the 21st Feb to be in Highbridge by 10 on the 22nd.

ho hum, creating an carbon footprint seems the only way.


----------



## radger (13 Jan 2009)

I'd be up for it, but it's dependent on me actually getting my bike roadworthy again (necessitating quite a lot of spending on my part). And some other factors.

I reckon I shall bring down the average speed quite a lot, having hardly ridden my bike for the past 15 months.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (13 Jan 2009)

summerdays said:


> I'm at a wedding the day before - (in Monmouth) ...



Gis a wave if you see me about.

Regarding the ride, Highbridge isn't too far from me, and I'd like to explore a bit of Somerset. Unless I'm already booked for that weekend, I'll try and be there.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (13 Jan 2009)

radger said:


> I reckon I shall bring down the average speed quite a lot, having hardly ridden my bike for the past 15 months.



I wouldn't worry too much about that. Not if I'm there.


----------



## Cheddar George (14 Jan 2009)

Bugger.

would love to have joined in but I'm off skiing.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (26 Jan 2009)

How hilly is this likely to be? I might bring my fixie (49x18), if I can get it built in time.


----------



## summerdays (26 Jan 2009)

Somerset... err.... well I am assuming this is the Levels .... but not knowing the route they could include a bump...


----------



## peanut (26 Jan 2009)

johnnyh said:


> as a newish type to this lark and running round on a Giant Boulder and not a road bike, would I be shunned as a leper or tolerated as a fool?



sorry no lepers or hunchbacks 

I'm up for it . The pace will need to be slooooow cos I've only 100 miles since I got back on me bike after a back problem. (had hunch removed )
Actually thats a good route you've picked maggot. Nice and flat .There are a few hills near Wookey but the road follows the base of the hills so no big climbs


----------



## Iainj837 (26 Jan 2009)

Hi I am up for it, 9.30 sounds good to me count me in I agree 10.30 is a bit late as I am, normally in work @ 2 pm


----------



## Iainj837 (26 Jan 2009)

The route sounds good


----------



## GrahamG (26 Jan 2009)

Tentative maybe - got visitors that weekend so Saturday night may be a bit of a party night.


----------



## johnnyh (26 Jan 2009)

looks like a non starter for me now, having to go out for a meal with the inlaws


----------



## Chuffy (26 Jan 2009)

GrahamG said:


> Tentative maybe - got visitors that weekend so Saturday night may be a bit of a party night.


Nowt like a bike ride to blow away a raging hangover.* 
Pencil us in. We'll just have to get off our flabby bums and embrace the dawn.

Should we move this to Rides? It keeps falling off the page.























* - this may be a lie....


----------



## peanut (26 Jan 2009)

how many is that then for the Somerset Levels ride ?

I know I just bumped it cos it took me 10 mins to find it !


----------



## Rhythm Thief (27 Jan 2009)

I'll try and be there. I might even get the train over the night before and B&B it.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (27 Jan 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Should we move this to Rides? It keeps falling off the page.



Consider it done.


----------



## Chuffy (27 Jan 2009)

User76 said:


> Now theres the answer Chuffy. Why don't you guys, RT and anyone else who may be interested get a B&B for the saturday? If we really wanted to test out your hangover theory, I don't mind trying to sort you all out one in Cheddar (but I'm not paying!!!), I know of a couple of pubs.............


We have an elderly and ailing cat who can't be left alone (we've not been away from home together overnight for nearly two years...) otherwise it would be a possibility. 

Mind you, we might not have that problem come the date of the ride...


----------



## Speck (1 Feb 2009)

Who's driving the Broom Wagon


----------



## peanut (1 Feb 2009)

Speck said:


> Who's driving the Broom Wagon


 I thought someone said it wasn't going to be hilly?

[Peanut re-counts the sprockets on his cassette ]...


----------



## summerdays (1 Feb 2009)

What's a broom wagon ... or does it mean who is driving to the start point?


----------



## peanut (1 Feb 2009)

summerdays said:


> What's a broom wagon ... or does it mean who is driving to the start point?



its for cleaning up after the finish 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broom_waggon


----------



## peanut (6 Feb 2009)

Ok you lot listen up . 

There is a CC ride through the beautiful Somerset Levels later this month organised by our very own Maggot. 

So all yooose that are attending take two steps forward ..........moovit moovit...

Attending :-
1. Maggot
2. Peanut
3. Chuffy & Baggy
4. Rhythm Thief
5. Iainj837 
6. Johnnyh ?
7. Surfgurl
8. summerdays
9. mickle
10. radger
11. Speck


----------



## Chuffy (6 Feb 2009)

Er, me and Baggy (light pencil please). We might even make it part of a short weekend tour...


----------



## Rhythm Thief (6 Feb 2009)

I'm going to try and be there. Might even B&B it the night before, if anyone fancies meeting up for a couple of pints.


----------



## johnnyh (7 Feb 2009)

ok, I am looking less than likely at the moment due to a family occassion. Only polite to say now, although if anything changes I shall be there.


----------



## peanut (7 Feb 2009)

thats a shame. keep you penciled in for now 

blimey if there are any more light pencils I'll be out there on my own with a load of ghosts!


----------



## summerdays (8 Feb 2009)

I'm still slightly dependant on how I feel after the wedding the day before... but the aim is to be there... assuming I don't get to bed too late or drunk (remembering I have to get an early train to get there!!!).


----------



## cyclenic (8 Feb 2009)

If that goes well, how bout a devon ride, as there seems to be a few of us down ere.

and chuffy, can you recomend me any good rides? but more west of exeter if you can.


----------



## summerdays (8 Feb 2009)

I'd be careful about asking chuffy that... next thing he'll be telling you about a wee ride he organises each year .... which I would love to do but I am too daunted by - I must turn up to the start this year though.


----------



## Chuffy (8 Feb 2009)

cyclenic said:


> and chuffy, can you recomend me any good rides? but more west of exeter if you can.


Tricky really, I just get an OS map and plot a route for Baggy and myself. Your best bet is to contact the local CTC. I think they ride out of Newton Armpit and they should be able to help. Graham Brodie is yer man to ask.

Summerdays - The Exodus?  Give it a go. Or you could help out at one of the stops, that would be much appreciated.

Sorry Maggot, back to you...


----------



## peanut (8 Feb 2009)

User76 said:


> about 20-30 miles, at little above a snails pace, with at least 1 stop on the way round. Sound good?



snail overtook me yesterday


be good to see the route Maggot


----------



## radger (9 Feb 2009)

Unfortunately, due to some overenthusiastic paying of bills earlier this month, I don't think I have the required funds to make my bike roadworthy until next payday, which is 4 days after this planned ride. Having to eat is such a PITA


----------



## peanut (9 Feb 2009)

yep no escape hahahaha 

I've got lots of bike bits spare what do you need to finish your bike off. We could have a pre -ride techy session and build your bike


----------



## peanut (12 Feb 2009)

User76 said:


> Er OK, this is looking good isn't it?
> 
> As we are definitely going to do this I shall post a more accurate route plan up for discussion,
> 
> As things stand then, we are looking at about 9.30-10ish at Highbridge train station, about 20-30 miles, at little above a snails pace, with at least 1 stop on the way round. Sound good?




User76 is this still on for Sunday week? have you got any idea of the route yet ? it would be nice to see where we will be going in advance.
Is there safe parking near the station?


----------



## peanut (13 Feb 2009)

Me !

You could use googlemaps to create a map like this
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie...d=107132474598681010155.000462c80c67ba37a531c


----------



## summerdays (13 Feb 2009)

I'm looking less likely ... Mr Summerdays seems to have arranged to go and see his parents that weekend (we were meant to be going this weekend - we haven't seen them since before Christmas). I had to point out that we were committed to a wedding on the Sat.... which leaves the Sunday. 

And to top it all... I came down with a cold overnight... coughing at the moment. And feeling sorry for myself.

If I don't make it I'm really sorry and would love to come on a future date if you aren't put off by drop-outs like me.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (13 Feb 2009)

I should be there, might even manage to persuade Ms RT to come along. If I B&B it, I'll be staying in Cheddar the night before, so anyone who fancies a shedload of beer  few pints is welcome to join me.


----------



## radger (13 Feb 2009)

I still can't say - I'd put me down as a no-show for now as I have finally got a physio appointment this week for my knees and I still have no front brake, tyres or inner tubes


----------



## johnnyh (13 Feb 2009)

Just wondering if it might be possible to start planning a ride for sometime after this one. (cause I feel kinda bad I cant be there)

Perhaps those that go could discuss it?


----------



## peanut (13 Feb 2009)

johnnyh said:


> Just wondering if it might be possible to start planning a ride for sometime after this one. (cause I feel kinda bad I cant be there)
> 
> Perhaps those that go could discuss it?



yeah we'll take lots of pictures of all the carrot cake you missed hee hee


----------



## peanut (13 Feb 2009)

radger said:


> I still can't say - I'd put me down as a no-show for now as I have finally got a physio appointment this week for my knees and I still have no front brake, tyres or inner tubes



no excuses radger I've got a spare front brake caliper and tube I'm sure someone has a spare tube and tyre. Bring your bike along and we'll put it together at the station .It will only take 10 minutes .


----------



## johnnyh (13 Feb 2009)

Yes I might miss out on the cake, but I will be eating my own body weight in Thai food


----------



## peanut (13 Feb 2009)

buuuurppp...


----------



## peanut (14 Feb 2009)

User76 said:


> Hopefully this will work.
> 
> About 25 miles, nice and flat, we should steam round in about 90 minutes if nobody talks
> 
> Any comments?



User76 the googlemap link isn't working 
Why don't you use the map I made ? or have you a different route in mind now ?
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie...132474598681010155.000462c80c67ba37a531c&z=12


----------



## Baggy (14 Feb 2009)

User76 said:


> Hopefully this will work.
> 
> About 25 miles, nice and flat, we should steam round in about 90 minutes if nobody talks
> 
> *Any comments?*


Yeah, it didn't work! 

I think were probably still going to be there, and will probably B+B it the night before.


----------



## peanut (15 Feb 2009)

User76 said:


> Bloody sodding computers.
> 
> How about this?
> 
> About 30m of climb over 44km of riding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How flat is that??????



its a bit hilly  but it'l do I suppose


----------



## Chuffy (15 Feb 2009)

Right, you've got both of us plus Andy Gates. We're all inflated by pie and slothly ways, so be gentle with us.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (16 Feb 2009)

Looks like Ms RT will be coming too. She's very slow, but I'll stick with her to avoid slowing everyone else down and we'll meet up at the stops. Or something.


----------



## summerdays (16 Feb 2009)

I'm still assuming that I'm *NOT* coming... but that is dependant on Mr Summerdays actually being organised and properly arranging to go to his parents ... and I'm not reminding him... so there is a glimmer of hope. However it may also depend on how bad the cold is at that point. I should know by Friday night one way or another...


----------



## Speck (16 Feb 2009)

User76 said:


> Is this list still accurate, with the addition of Andy Gates, and possibly my mate Neil?



Hi Maggot,
Hopefully.

Speck


----------



## surfgurl (16 Feb 2009)

We get to cycle my daily commute and I think we pass my house too!


----------



## peanut (16 Feb 2009)

surfgurl said:


> We get to cycle my daily commute and I think we pass my house too!



we'll have to stop for some carrot cake


----------



## twowheeledrider4 (16 Feb 2009)

*somerset ride*

sounds like a great ride, unfortunately i cant make it this time, but there is always another time, have a great ride all

sarah
x


----------



## peanut (16 Feb 2009)

Hi Sarah welcome to CC 
pity you can't join us. maybe next time.


----------



## twowheeledrider4 (17 Feb 2009)

*somerset ride*

lol, would love to come but relatives visiting and cant get out of it.


----------



## summerdays (18 Feb 2009)

By wet, do you mean flooded? there hasn't been rain for ages.


----------



## peanut (18 Feb 2009)

User76 said:


> Oh yes. Yesterday it was like cycling across a causeway with the tide in



you make it sound irresistable  

have you ever worked in Tourism


----------



## radger (18 Feb 2009)

Sounds awesome. However, having ordered a new front calliper, found some tyres in the garage, and discovered that the feeling of having gravel in my knee again is probably to do with the lack of cycling in the past year, I now have flu, and can scarcely drag myself around the flat, let alone downstairs and onto a bicycle.


----------



## Domino (18 Feb 2009)

Hi all,

Just signed into this place just cos of this thread 

I'm probably a bit older than a lot (43) but recently got into cycling to lose weight and am loving it. I live near Wells/Cheddar so this thread has a lot of interest for me. Probably a bit soon to come on this ride but I'd be interested in future rides . Hope this weeks ride goes well!


----------



## Speck (18 Feb 2009)

You've got me worried now, I'm 61


----------



## Domino (18 Feb 2009)

User76 said:


> Where do you live Domino? At 43, you are our target audience. I am 43 as well, and I reckon 50% of the peleton will be at least as old as us
> 
> As for being a bit soon, well the speed won't be that high I promise, come along if you can



You're 43 as well!!!! Sorry about that fella 

I live in Westbury-Sub-Mendip, little village between Cheddar and Wells. I really think this ride is a bit too much too soon but I'd be really interested in joining in future rides!


----------



## Rhythm Thief (18 Feb 2009)

Domino said:


> You're 43 as well!!!! Sorry about that fella
> 
> I live in Westbury-Sub-Mendip, little village between Cheddar and Wells. *I really think this ride is a bit too much too soon* but I'd be really interested in joining in future rides!



I wouldn't worry about that. My other half is coming along and she's a pottering to the shops kind of cyclist. I'm famous on this forum as being very much a lapsed cyclist and will certainly not be breaking any records, even without Ms RT to slow me down. I'm sure no one will be left behind.:?:


----------



## johnnyh (18 Feb 2009)

there has to be a sequel to this ride, I am gutted I cant be there.


----------



## peanut (19 Feb 2009)

Domino said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just signed into this place just cos of this thread
> 
> I'm probably a bit older than a lot (43) but recently got into cycling to lose weight and am loving it. I live near Wells/Cheddar so this thread has a lot of interest for me. Probably a bit soon to come on this ride but I'd be interested in future rides . Hope this weeks ride goes well!



Hi Domino
welcome to CC .
This ride will be the first time that any of us have ever met . Why not come along. I have also just started cycling again at Christmas to lose weight and I'm a bit older than you too so you'll definitely not be the oldest or the least fit either.

The whole route is flat as a pancake and the pace will be leisurely so why not Join us


----------



## summerdays (19 Feb 2009)

Radger ... sorry to hear about the flu... hope it gets better quickly... I felt really lousy last Thur/Fri but for once seem to be skimming the top of the cold.

Welcome Domino... I'm *younger* (but only by a year), and its beginning to look more hopeful that I might make it. I must get around to rechecking the train times as a just in case.


----------



## peanut (19 Feb 2009)

Speck said:


> You've got me worried now, I'm 61


yeah I've heard of you 61 year olds that are supposed to be on ya last legs but sprint off into the distance up Porlock hill like a sprightly 31 year old 

don't worry I'm fast catching you up ...well age-wise anyway


----------



## Speck (19 Feb 2009)

I wish, Peanut, I wish. My Dad used to say "there's no shame in pushing your bike up a hill". Mind you, we lived in Buxton


----------



## Rhythm Thief (20 Feb 2009)

Right. Just booked a B&B in Highbridge for the Saturday night. Anyone facy meeting up for a pint or two?


----------



## surfgurl (20 Feb 2009)

I'm working Saturday night, but I can meet you first thing Sunday morning.


----------



## Chuffy (20 Feb 2009)

But how will we recognise each other? 

Perhaps we should all strap a parsnip to our handlebars. I believe User76 has a few going spare...


----------



## Aperitif (20 Feb 2009)

Have a great time you lot!

<Compton Vazey moments spring to mind for some reason...there seems to be lots of 'couple of pints beforehand' going on  - not like us stuck up Londoners - GPS, PSP. High5 and a cup of tea...>

Hope the weather stays fine too.

(Only joking London, before someone starts...)


----------



## Rhythm Thief (20 Feb 2009)

surfgurl said:


> I'm working Saturday night, but I can meet you first thing Sunday morning.



... for a pint? Oh, go on then. Straight after breakfast.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (20 Feb 2009)

How about meeting up at the Crossways Inn, on Withy Road, West Huntspill? Or maybe the Coopers' Arms, Market Street, Highbridge (bit more central), say Saturday evening around 9?


----------



## surfgurl (20 Feb 2009)

Don't go in the Coopers!!!!!
Can't explain here but it is not a place to go in.


----------



## surfgurl (20 Feb 2009)

The Crossways is fine!


----------



## peanut (20 Feb 2009)

Chuffy said:


> But how will we recognise each other?
> .



I will be wearing a yellow bike 

weather looks to be fine all weekend yippee


----------



## Rhythm Thief (20 Feb 2009)

surfgurl said:


> The Crossways is fine!


Crossways it is then. Coincidentally, it's a short walk from our hotel.
Otherwise, 9.30am at Highbridge station, yes?


----------



## surfgurl (20 Feb 2009)

9.30 Sunday morning at Highbridge station. I'll be there. I'm working till two in the morning, so I may be rather tired, but I will be there.


----------



## Chuffy (20 Feb 2009)

We'll be there. If we stop at Cullompton Services for a bacon/sausage/mushroom/blackpudding/hash brown butty then we might take a while to actually get going, but we'll be there.


----------



## summerdays (21 Feb 2009)

I am still an unknown... was out partying last night.. late in - too much drink... have the wedding to go to today... so I'm not sure what sort of state I will be in tomorrow morning - as I would have to get to Templemeads for 8.30.

Is there someone I could text in the morning to say I'm coming or not?


----------



## surfgurl (21 Feb 2009)

Summerdays, I'll pm you.


----------



## peanut (21 Feb 2009)

you have a ride organised for the next day ,early start 30 miles away . Your bike has been performing flawlessly for weeks so what do you do ??










You decide to change the bars and stem of course.

Not satisfied with that you realise you'll need to put new tape on the bars so you might as well upgrade and put the new STi shifters on you have been saving for weeks....Fantastic 

Of course that will mean changing the chain and as the bottom bracket has been creaking for months you might as well put the new bottom bracket and chainset on you have been meaning to do for ages.

If you are going this far you might as well put some nice new cables on as well.

Lemmesee now the only thing I'm not changing is the seat post  might as well change that as well then...

Its 8.30pm and I've just got the computer left to put on and hopefully it will be finished.... phew


----------



## Chuffy (21 Feb 2009)

peanut said:


> you have a ride organised for the next day ,early start 30 miles away . Your bike has been performing flawlessly for weeks so what do you do ??


Foooool! 

I once stripped TC right down to the frame the night before an audax. Big mistake....


----------



## peanut (21 Feb 2009)

User76 said:


> Thats weird. I would have thought it prudent to change the brake blocks as well, just in case. Oh well, your decision I suppose



Brakes..!... Brakes!... I need brakes ?
I thought you said it was going to be flat ???


----------



## Chuffy (21 Feb 2009)

peanut said:


> Brakes..!... Brakes!... I need brakes ?
> I thought you said it was going to be flat ???


Ride behind the rider with the fattest bum. That's your emergency airbag in case of brake failure.


----------



## Speicher (21 Feb 2009)

Is this an appropriate moment to remind you that I would like to see some photos?


----------



## summerdays (22 Feb 2009)

Sorry folks ... 2 late nights with plenty of wine flowing had the expected effect and I slept in and I'm gutted knowing that its a beautiful day to be out on the bike The train has already left.

Have a great time... and hopefully I will be able to make another one. (Not sure I want to see pics of what I've missed).


----------



## johnnyh (22 Feb 2009)

no news as yet then? did they ever make it out of the pub


----------



## Auntie Helen (22 Feb 2009)

Hope you all had a grand time!


----------



## peanut (22 Feb 2009)

it was brilliant.

Lots of pics taken which hopefully will get posted soon. It was fine and dry but surprisingly windy .

Great cafe stop .Whilst we were there at least 60+ cyclists poured in from every direction whilst we scoffed our Walnut cake ! 

The last leg to Burnham seafront was hard work against the headwind . Everyone signed the CC jersey and Andy was the lucky bloke to take it home (not)

The levels are a great place to cycle. Most of the morning we hardly saw a car.I hope we do another ride some time soon when the weather is better.
Well done maggot for organising it .10/10


----------



## Chuffy (22 Feb 2009)

Splendid day chaps (and bumpy chaps, of course). Baggy and m'self are now slumped in front of a roaring fire having gorged ourselves bandy on stew and ice-cream. Calorie deficit, what calorie deficit? 

Nice to meet you all and put some faces to names. Who's up for a bash round some of the flatter bits of Devon some time soon? 

And thank you to User76 for organising with military precision.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (22 Feb 2009)

Yes, a jolly good day. Ms RT and I had a thoroughly good time, and I may have rediscovered my cycling mojo because of this weekend. Cheers Maggot, and it was nice to meet everyone too. 
Keep an eye out for a (rather hillier) ride around Monmouth soon.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Feb 2009)

Great photo - full of sun and fun! And sea as well - you lucky lot.


----------



## DJ (22 Feb 2009)

Nice to see what some of you yokels, look like, and to find out who has hair and who does not have hair!!!


----------



## andygates (22 Feb 2009)




----------



## summerdays (23 Feb 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Yes, a jolly good day. Ms RT and I had a thoroughly good time, and I may have rediscovered my cycling mojo because of this weekend. Cheers Maggot, and it was nice to meet everyone too.
> Keep an eye out for a (rather hillier) ride around Monmouth soon.



Hmm... on the way back from the wedding we let the Sat Nav guide us back due to my inebriation (I'm normally the map reader) and as a result we saw alot of single track back roads up and down!!! around Monmouth. Though it did look nice around there.

Gutted I missed out, though my parents unexpectantly appeared too (so I didn't even get out on the bike around here)


----------



## Chuffy (23 Feb 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Yes, a jolly good day. Ms RT and I had a thoroughly good time, and *I may have rediscovered my cycling mojo* because of this weekend. Cheers Maggot, and it was nice to meet everyone too.
> Keep an eye out for a (rather hillier) ride around Monmouth soon.


Yay mojo!


----------



## Speck (23 Feb 2009)

Hi everybody, thanks to all, especially Maggot, for a super day. We should do something like this more often.

Peanut reckoned he could hear the banjos playing when we went past some of those cider barns!

Below is a link to the map taken on my Garmin:

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=http:...trail/kml/episode.kml?episodePkValues=7682500


----------



## Baggy (23 Feb 2009)

It was a grand day out and lovely to meet everyone.

Thanks in particular to User76 for tracking down Chuffy when he went on a little detour...

After pedalling down quiet country lanes we stopped for tea at one of Somerset's finest cultural attractions:




It served tea in PROPER pots:




While we were enjoying our tea we were stalked by a suspicious looking photographer, who must surely have been after a shot of of buff, fit cyclists in their prime:




User76 then tricked Andy into taking the jersey:





It was well worth getting up at 6.30am for.


----------



## Chuffy (23 Feb 2009)

Baggy said:


> Thanks in particular to User76 for tracking down Chuffy when he went on a little detour...


Ahem! That wasn't a detour. I was trying to retrieve an errant Rhythm Thief after he turned off. Turned out that he'd nipped behind a hedge for a wee while I sailed on past in search of him...


----------



## surfgurl (23 Feb 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Ahem! That wasn't a detour. I was trying to retrieve an errant Rhythm Thief after he turned off. Turned out that he'd nipped behind a hedge for a wee while I sailed on past in search of him...



Polluting the waterways. Tsk! If I ever fall into the rhynes on the way to work, I know one day it will happen, I shall remember that!

T'was a very good day, I enjoyed it very much. Thanks for organising it User76 and for everyone for turning up. It's got my cycling mojo back too. I'm planning a route to cycle next weekend on the back of this ride. I'll get some interval training in on the railway bridge to prepare for a Monmouth or Exeter ride!


----------



## tdr1nka (23 Feb 2009)

Great to see the pic's and put faces to names, nice one User76 for putting it together and getting RT back on his bike!

Now, all we need to do is organise a big central UK ride and get all the regions together!?

*tdr1nka goes into logistics meltdown*


----------



## Speck (23 Feb 2009)

I didn't go behind the hedge! Now if you follow my link and hit satellite and zoom in on the Burnham Cake Stop, you will see my path to the loo as I had my garmin in my pocket.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (23 Feb 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Ahem! That wasn't a detour. I was trying to retrieve an errant Rhythm Thief after he turned off. Turned out that he'd nipped behind a hedge for a wee while I sailed on past in search of him...


----------



## DJ (23 Feb 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> Great to see the pic's and put faces to names, nice one User76 for putting it together and getting RT back on his bike!
> 
> Now, all we need to do is organise a big central UK ride and get all the regions together!?
> 
> *tdr1nka goes into logistics meltdown*




Funny , great minds and all that!! I was thinking of that soleless arm pit of the UK they call Reading!! As you so rightly pointed out though Logistical nightmare!


----------



## peanut (24 Feb 2009)

Speck said:


> I didn't go behind the hedge! Now if you follow my link and hit satellite and zoom in on the Burnham Cake Stop, you will see my path to the loo as I had my garmin in my pocket.



Talking of having a leak. When I got home at 3pm I realised I hadn't taken a leak all day since 8am 
3x cups of tea and a bidon It was like a dam bursting 
It's the only problem with bibs ..such a palava to take a leak.


----------



## peanut (24 Feb 2009)

User76 said:


> You didn't drink _that_ bidon did you



we believe in recycling everything !


----------



## Domino (24 Feb 2009)

Nice pics folks! Sorry I couldn't make it but hope to in future. I had a few too many wines on Saturday and was a bit the worst for wear sunday morning. I consoled myself on Monday with a days leave and a new route by cycling to Burnham-on-Sea via Cheddar/A38 and then back home via Mark/Wedmore. I sat on the sea front eating a biccy and thinking "Awww bollocks".


----------



## Iainj837 (11 Mar 2009)

sorry i couldn't make it plus working, looked a good day out, any plans for another ride. If so give me a shout peanut as have ltd internet access you have my mobile no i can ony receive in comming calls @ mo

Iain


----------



## peanut (15 Mar 2009)

anyone up for this one on the 19th April ? just down the road for most of us .
http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=629864#post629864


----------



## Domino (15 Mar 2009)

I think I may have cycled passed surfgurl the other week. Probably someone else completely but....! Long flat between Wedmore and Glastonbury. You were all in red and looking rather sexy I might add. (got a bit of a thing for girls in lycra)


----------



## cyclenic (17 Mar 2009)

I'm resurecting the thread. Is anyone planning a devon ride. Chuffy i'm near you. it would be great to meet up. the somerset ride looked great.


----------



## peanut (17 Mar 2009)

peanut said:


> anyone up for this one on the 19th April ? just down the road for most of us .
> http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=629864#post629864



did you see this ? there are 4 rides from 64km to 200km from Bishops Lydiard . we could use the Audax organisation to join up for a CC ride


----------



## cyclenic (18 Mar 2009)

bit far for my first long ride. (i know you guys are much more used to long rides, my 15 miles is average for me)  i'll practice more!


----------



## summerdays (18 Mar 2009)

You need to live closer to me... 15 would be fine for me.


----------



## cyclenic (18 Mar 2009)

doh

i'd like to meet you all for a ride though


----------



## peanut (18 Mar 2009)

lucky you didn't come on the Somerset ride then , it turned out about 35miles I think. I know a certain part of my anatomy was a little tender 
Don't worry too much about the actual mileage. If its a relatively flat route (as the Somerset ride was ) you'll find no problem in riding more than 15 miles because when you ride with others you are sheltered from the wind and that helps pull you along much easier.


----------



## Iainj837 (19 Mar 2009)

I take it another ride has been planned yet I would love to join one User76 are you planning the next 1 ?


----------



## Iainj837 (19 Mar 2009)

peanut said:


> anyone up for this one on the 19th April ? just down the road for most of us .
> http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=629864#post629864


i am up for the ride and i sent the forms back peanut but not heard anything back as yet


----------



## peanut (10 Apr 2009)

heres a couple of pictures i took on the day . I've just discovered them on a spare memory card ...sorry. still better late than never


----------

